# Nitecore d20 led mod?(xp-g neutral or high cri)



## azzid (Apr 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## d_rasp (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got an old EX10 that I'd LOVE to mod, but first I've got to find someone who can FIX the light engine! Anyone doing anything cool w/ these lights!?!?


----------



## Flucero28 (Jun 6, 2011)

What's wrong with your ex10 light engine drasp?


----------

